# Processing my chickens for consumption



## aldawgsimmo (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello good people !!! Was wondering if anyone out there might know the best way to remove chicken feathers when processing the poor birds for consumption ??? How long they need to be boiled to assist in removing their feathers . Water temperature , time & such ??? Was so elated and relieved to find this forum .


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi there!! Easy feather pulling if you dunk them into 160 degree water by the feet and slosh them around for each dunk. When you can pull out one wing feather easily, time to pluck.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

There are lots of good videos on youtube. I like this guy.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We skin rather than remove feathers. (After I remove the feathers I want to keep. )

It works well for us.


----------

